# New at school LONELY 0friends since middle school



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my god-I joined like months ago but never posted even though I KNOW I have social anxiety disorder-I'll probably inttroduce myself later in that newbie section-Is there a blog where-do I have a blog area in my account? There's so much I'm feeling but I can't put it all into 1 or 2posts-I need like an online diary where I can share what I'm feeling-I'm a transfer student and I just moved into a dorm building(ME with S.A.D. is living with a roomamte!) into a new state, i know NOONE-When I first arrived, I felt SO LONELY and it'd only been a couple 1 or 2 days! Back home, I felt lonely whenevr I went out but when I got home I could always escape that feeling by watching tv-But there are no tvs in this dorms-At first and i still feel this way-At first I almost had a feeling of wanting to escape my body-that made me understand how people with split personality feel-how when something gets so difficult, the only thing u can do to maintain your sanity is escaoe yourself-don't get me wrong, I'm not a crazy person-it's just being here in this new place-it's in my face all the time that I have NO friends, none to talk to-all around me people know each other and joke around and here I am stuck with my own thoughts.......It's off and on-I've gotten into simple little conversations with people here and there and it's made me feel better-it gives my mind stimulation because I am so lonely-I thought it might be ok since it's only the beginning of classes and I might finaly make some friends but in all my classss I'm observing and there are people here and there who didn't know each other and now they've clicked, now they're friends....How do I do that......I recognize some of my issues-like yesterday- i saw someone from class I wanted to say something but I shrunk into myself I kept my head down until they left and while my head was down I knew he was checking out my work-what i was doing cuz it was obvious that i was working aon an assignment we both had and i thought to myself, how if I'd looked up I could've said, "what's up, did u finish that project, that's what I'm working on right now" it's a simple thing that could make me connect with him that I could've done but it doesn't come naturally to me.......I'm just lost I need to snap out of this I can't take it anymore I can't be lonely anymore I need friends


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

This happens to me in class too. I'm now in my second year of college and I haven't made any friends the whole time. There were sometimes when someone from my class would try to talk to me but I would just give the shortest answer I could to get it over with. If I could be back in this situation, I would make more of an effort to talk to these people. This semester is about half over now and people in my classes already know each other very well. I feel left out because I don't really know anyone. When I start my next semester, I'm going to make a big effort to communicate with other people because I know that if I don't, it gets harder and harder the longer I wait until it is almost impossible. Soon I'll be transferring to a 4 year college and when I do, I'll be pushing myself to do more things. I actually want to live in a dorm building and have a roommate because maybe that way I'll have at least one guaranteed friend. I also want to join a club because that way, I'll be around people with the same interests as me and that might make it easier to make friends.

Here's something that might help you to meet new people. I went to an open house at the college I'm transferring to and all of the students there said that in the dorms, if you leave your door open, other people will come by to talk to you.


----------

